# Vizio ordered to stop importing all TVs? Update: Stayed



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Update (tom): Appellate court has stayed the prohibition for the moment.

It seems weird that this didn't get more press if they are really being forced to stop importing all TVs, especially since they held the #1 spot in the most recent market share numbers I've seen released.

http://www.hdguru.com/


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Here is the Vizio press release:


> VIZIO responds to President Obama's decision not to overrule ITC Orders
> 
> Irvine, CA. -- June 9, 2009 -- VIZIO, America's Largest Shipper of Flat Panel HDTVs, responds today to President Obama's decision not to overrule the ITC Orders, which determined that certain claims of U.S. Patent No. 6,115,074 (the "'074 patent") were valid and that certain now obsolete VIZIO television products, no longer shipping and no longer in production, contained a feature that infringe those claims. VIZIO believes that the claims of infringement are meritless because the U.S. Patent and Trademark Office (the "PTO") has issued a Final Rejection order relating to the '074 patent.
> 
> ...


Cheers,
Tom


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

And just like that, the order to stop importation has been stayed....

http://hdguru.com/us-ban-on-vizio-hdtvs-lifted/439/


----------

